# Spirit of St. Louis Labrador Retriever Club



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

23 dogs back to the land blind near lake 2 (I think)

Qual placements;

1st #6 Colonial's Crossfire Rhode Trip "Trip" Bruce Ahler's Chessie
2nd #3 JLN Point Guard O/John Jenkins H/Scott Harp
3rd #4 Huntleighs Thats A Winner O/John Hughes H/ Greg Lister
4th #2 Triple B's All Shook Up O/ Nick Gibson H/Chris Brineger
RJ #8 Moccasin Creeks Captain Sinbad O/ Darrell Hindman H/ Chris Brinegar

JAMs #7 Coolwater's Ready Set Go Alex Washburn 
#15 Till Seeker DianeSnyder


John


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Partial Open results:

1)Leica O-Sampson/ H-Eckett
2)Tug O-Butler/ H-Lister
3)Player O-Mckay/H-Eckett
4)Don Welbourne
RJ) Tammy Bell
Jams ?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Way to go Leica!! putting together back to backs to Qualify!! Way to go Bill Eckett and congrats to Bruce!


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Derby results . . .

1st - #10, Coolwater's Knockout, O/Patton & Hillman, H/Bill Hillman
2nd - #14, Sweetie's Happy Playboy, O/Pete Panarites, H/Dex Doolittle
3rd - #13, County Lines Hired Gun, O/Dave Hemminger, H/Dex Doolittle
4th - #3, Topbrass Double Dare, O/Barb Farrell H/Dex Doolittle
RJ - #5, Triple K's Gust of Wind, O/H Francis Keenan
Jams
#8, Ace on the River III, O/Peter Ketola, H/Scott Harp
#17, Riparian Dream Come True, O/H Jeanne Garland


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Trial news and photos at http://www.findretrievers.com/news/


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

> Derby results . . .
> 
> 
> 2nd - #14, Sweetie's Happy Playboy, O/Pete Panarites, H/Dex Doolittle
> ...


Good going Dex! Maybe I ought to bring Shannon to watch more often.:razz:

Tim


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Woohoo, Rip, RJ in the open, keep it up! Nice going, Tammy! Good things happen when you keep showing up in the last series.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Doug Main , Amateur 2nd and a open JAM sounds like a good weekend to me.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

cakaiser said:


> Woohoo, Rip, RJ in the open, keep it up! Nice going, Tammy! Good things happen when you keep showing up in the last series.


Thanks, Charlotte! Rip ran a very nice trial.....even the wipe out flyer in the last series!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

TBell said:


> Thanks, Charlotte! Rip ran a very nice trial.....even the wipe out flyer in the last series!


Now I'm really impressed! Mom Rudy, not too good ever on those wipe outs!!


----------



## anparks (Sep 27, 2010)

Anybody know a good place around St Louis to get my dog trained for retrieving duck and dove?


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Kibler Kennels in Warrenton MO


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Check your pm's


----------

